# MAC - Lips & Tips - May 2012



## Allura Beauty (Apr 25, 2012)

Lips & Tips Lipsticks.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 25, 2012)

Lips & Tips Lipglasses Set 1.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 25, 2012)

Lips & Tips Lipglasses Set 2.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 26, 2012)

Lips & Tips Lipglasses Set 3.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2012)

Lips & Tips Nail Polishes Set 1.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 27, 2012)

As much as I not like Mac polishes, these shades are really pretty! Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2012)

My pleasure.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2012)

Lips & Tips Nail Polishes Set 2.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2012)

Lips & Tips Nail Polishes Set 3.  Review & more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 27, 2012)

The video overview is also up for those who would like to see live swatches.


----------

